# Machetes At The Flea Market



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been looking for a good machete for years. Two months ago I found one at our local flea market. It was rusted but the full tang blade measures 17 5/8 inches and the overall is 23 inches was in good shape. There were no big nicks or any damage. It has a good hard wood handle with three rivits. The name on the blade is, Tramontina, Brazil. The blade "sings" when I hit it was another steel tool he had. It is very hard steel. The man at the table wanted $5.00 dollars. I shopped around and when he was packing up I walked by and made my offer. I guess because it was cold and there weren't many people shopping he sold it to me for $4.00.

Saturday I was at the same flea market. There was a man there with a Collins & Company machete. The markings say: LEBITIMUS; COLLINS & CO.
MADE IN USA; NO.323. The blade length is 21 1/2" and the overall length is 26 1/2 inches. The blade is full tang with a black plastic type handle with three rivits. He was asking $15.00 for it. I already had my Brazil machete and didn't "need" to buy another. I passed up on it. At home on Saturday I said to myself, "You should have bought that Collins". I went back on Sunday morning and he sold it to me for $10.00. 

When you talk about hunters and fisherman the word "need" doesn't matter. There is always something we "need". 

At the market there is always a lot of fishing gear and tackle. I have plenty of that but am always looking for a "good buy". Any one else find some good outdoor items at the flea markets? NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

You go to Berlin Market?
There is one in PA, Not too far at street rd and RT 1,
I have gotten some real good deals at flea markets...
I bought a Leatherman Wave in leather holster for $5 this weekend at a house sale.
I also will buy just about any real nice Machete.
Peter


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a WW2 army issue machete at a flea market. It is very good quality.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

tramnotina is interesting. I picked up a sweet bowie marked "Carbon Steel" "Tramontina, with a 10" blade, 6"handle, full tang, weighs 1 lb 1 oz, sweet balance, cheap plastic grips I made a 'chute cord wrapped handle of.

My guess is you will love the Tramontina, as I think those folks are really serious making a good product. I have found a whole set of serious kitchen knives @ 99 cent each at Value Village. I dont think anyone recognizes this brand very much, YET.

Good Luck

Dg




NJ Rich said:


> I have been looking for a good machete for years. Two months ago I found one at our local flea market. It was rusted but the full tang blade measures 17 5/8 inches and the overall is 23 inches was in good shape. There were no big nicks or any damage. It has a good hard wood handle with three rivits. The name on the blade is, Tramontina, Brazil. The blade "sings" when I hit it was another steel tool he had. It is very hard steel. The man at the table wanted $5.00 dollars. I shopped around and when he was packing up I walked by and made my offer. I guess because it was cold and there weren't many people shopping he sold it to me for $4.00.
> 
> Saturday I was at the same flea market. There was a man there with a Collins & Company machete. The markings say: LEBITIMUS; COLLINS & CO.
> MADE IN USA; NO.323. The blade length is 21 1/2" and the overall length is 26 1/2 inches. The blade is full tang with a black plastic type handle with three rivits. He was asking $15.00 for it. I already had my Brazil machete and didn't "need" to buy another. I passed up on it. At home on Saturday I said to myself, "You should have bought that Collins". I went back on Sunday morning and he sold it to me for $10.00.
> ...


----------



## Bootlegger0173 (Sep 15, 2005)

Trams are pretty decent machetes, but the older Colins is the real find there. I'd cout it down to 18" for more versatility, but they really set the standard for good steel in machetes back then. Just as good is a Incolma or Gavilan (which was later merged with Incolma) of Brazil. Fantastic edge holding for a machete. Congrats. I love machetes so if you have any questions, I'll see what I can do. I have a short article for better modifications to them around here somewhere...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i like my south african made cold steel machete just fine. it was invaluable for barbecues in iraq. best Xmas present my daughters have given me so far.


----------

